# How to measure your weight without a scale ?



## KaiserVadin (Jul 20, 2008)

I need some way to measure my weight without a scale because I gain 20 pounds since I have not watch my weight and its ticking me off, I posted on yahoo but no reply in a day so I thought I post here since this forum is so famous !


----------



## Entropy (Jul 20, 2008)

Why don't you go out and buy some scales if you don't have any? They're surely not _that_ expensive?

Because it's kind of, well, impossible to weigh yourself otherwise!


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 20, 2008)

Entropy said:


> Why don't you go out and buy some scales if you don't have any? They're surely not _that_ expensive?
> 
> Because it's kind of, well, impossible to weigh yourself otherwise!



Know of some good places to buy also it has to be able hold 500pds ( I don't weight that much ) I now weigh 34X pds ( used to be 320 ) but the scale I have stop working even though it used to measure me at 320


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't know if others feel like this, but I felt itchy when I gain some weight.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 20, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> I don't know if others feel like this, but I felt itchy when I gain some weight.



I don't know about itchy, persay, but I do get depressed 

KaiserVadin: There's a small part of me that's saying to into a department store and just 'test drive' some scales there.  The thing is though, some scales need to be calibrated.  Honestly, they do.  The difference between the scales at my parents (because I don't own any) and the scales at my workplace is 20lbs.  

If you're trying to maintain a certain body weight and don't want to go to a doctor or the gym to weigh yourself, it might be a good idea to get yourself a pair of scales.  As for it being on the money with how it measures weight, I suggest putting a five pound weight on it and tune the scale from there.

Aside from numbers, how do you feel personally?  Do you feel as though you need to lose the weight?  Even w/o scales I'm working to pull my weight down for health reasons.  I don't wish to develop diabetes and I have back problems which worsen if I put on the pounds.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 20, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> I don't know about itchy, persay, but I do get depressed
> 
> KaiserVadin: There's a small part of me that's saying to into a department store and just 'test drive' some scales there.  The thing is though, some scales need to be calibrated.  Honestly, they do.  The difference between the scales at my parents (because I don't own any) and the scales at my workplace is 20lbs.
> 
> ...



Thats one of the reason is health and I want and try and get thin the lowest i got it was around 299 to 298 and I felt I can run even faster on that day !


----------



## Monak (Jul 20, 2008)

Go to the fair and have the guy guess your weight for a dollar


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 20, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> Thats one of the reason is health and I want and try and get thin the lowest i got it was around 299 to 298 and I felt I can run even faster on that day !



I say why wait until you can find a scale?  When I went on vacation I used the time to stock up on healthy food (rediscovered my love for salads *G*) and swam a LOT.  Start small.  Reduce your sugar intake (don't go for diet sodas, the aspartame has been proven to slow your metabolism and cause you to GAIN weight! *boo*  ).  A healthy weight loss goal is at least three to five pounds a week if you want to keep it off.

For me the hardest is exercise.  I work in shipment so i'm slugging boxes and running around like an idiot 40hrs a week, but I need to tone.  I'm fighting fatigue at the end of the day, and I'm horrible at procrastination.  My co-workers have joined gyms but I don't have the funds so a great friend of mine has lent me his hand held 10 pound weight, I jump rope, do crunches, and push ups.  It takes ten minutes a day to go through my regiment and with the rule I keep (everyone has fifteen minutes a day to do something) it helps.

But that's my trick.  You have to find something that works for you.  I stick by that rule - I had to find my own way to quit smoking because everyone else's suggestions and methods didnt' work for me.


----------



## Azure (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a really heavy rock.  Tie a rope around it, and toss it over a sturdy limb.  Make a noose, and slip your neck in.  Then, jump off the stool you were standing on, and see if you can lift the rock.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 20, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Get a really heavy rock.  Tie a rope around it, and toss it over a sturdy limb.  Make a noose, and slip your neck in.  Then, jump off the stool you were standing on, and see if you can lift the rock.



Nah, you'll break the limb off.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 20, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> I don't know if others feel like this, but I felt itchy when I gain some weight.



Your skin is streaching over it's limits XD


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 20, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> I say why wait until you can find a scale?  When I went on vacation I used the time to stock up on healthy food (rediscovered my love for salads *G*) and swam a LOT.  Start small.  Reduce your sugar intake (don't go for diet sodas, the aspartame has been proven to slow your metabolism and cause you to GAIN weight! *boo*  ).  A healthy weight loss goal is at least three to five pounds a week if you want to keep it off.
> 
> For me the hardest is exercise.  I work in shipment so i'm slugging boxes and running around like an idiot 40hrs a week, but I need to tone.  I'm fighting fatigue at the end of the day, and I'm horrible at procrastination.  My co-workers have joined gyms but I don't have the funds so a great friend of mine has lent me his hand held 10 pound weight, I jump rope, do crunches, and push ups.  It takes ten minutes a day to go through my regiment and with the rule I keep (everyone has fifteen minutes a day to do something) it helps.
> 
> But that's my trick.  You have to find something that works for you.  I stick by that rule - I had to find my own way to quit smoking because everyone else's suggestions and methods didnt' work for me.




What work for me was seeing how much weight I can lose in the day I notice I lost like 1 - 4 pds of weight while I sleep !


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 20, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> What work for me was seeing how much weight I can lose in the day I notice I lost like 1 - 4 pds of weight while I sleep !



You're always the lightest first thing in the morning.  If I weigh myself, it's always then .   None of that extra stuff you pick up during the day, like water retention.  But weight fluctuates day to day, which can be incredibly frusterating if you have a night where you eat more then normal (your usual family bbq, whatever *S*) then you jump on the scale and find you've gained five pounds.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 20, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> You're always the lightest first thing in the morning.  If I weigh myself, it's always then .   None of that extra stuff you pick up during the day, like water retention.  But weight fluctuates day to day, which can be incredibly frusterating if you have a night where you eat more then normal (your usual family bbq, whatever *S*) then you jump on the scale and find you've gained five pounds.



Btw i am drinking this mendota sparkling water at first taste you will be like " BLAH " but the after taste is ok plus its in can form so i get money if I save the cans but it has nothing in it but carb. water and I think thats it .


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 20, 2008)

OH OH OH OH!!!! I've got it, how abotu you buy like two pullies, atach them to teh celing and then run it inbetween both of them, you then atach a seat to one end and a holder to the other end. you sit in the chair and the pile up rocks on teh other side till you lift off teh ground. >< but buying a scale would be the easiest, cheapest, most acurate way. I mena, theres a reason they are the worlds most widely used weight measuring devices


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 20, 2008)

If you don't want to buy a scale, find these objects:

1) Heavy object with a predefined weight (like a barbell)
2) Object to use as a fulcrum
3) Extremely sturdy object sturdy to use as a beam
4) Ruler


Put the fulcrum under the center of the beam, set the weight on the very end of one end. Starting from the center of the beam, slowly move to the opposite end until the beam balances out. If the weight keeps falling off, have someone help you with it. Your weight is approximately: (Distance the object is from the center) * (Weight of the object) / (Distance you are from the center)




That is the only practical method I can think of. Everything else is either too complicated or requires grossly simplified calculations/estimations at the expense of accuracy.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 20, 2008)

alternativly, you can also put some light behind you, then shine it and take a picture of yourself and see how much the light deflects. acording to the curvature of time space, light from behind an object will bend around a set amount depending on how much mass something has. so if you can actully picture that and calculate teh shifting then technically you should be able to calculate teh weight of teh object that way. just make sure to take teh gravitational pull of teh earth into effect to


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 20, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> alternativly, you can also put some light behind you, then shine it and take a picture of yourself and see how much the light deflects. acording to the curvature of time space, light from behind an object will bend around a set amount depending on how much mass something has. so if you can actully picture that and calculate teh shifting then technically you should be able to calculate teh weight of teh object that way. just make sure to take teh gravitational pull of teh earth into effect to



Or, for those of us who aren't physicists, use a scale.  :grin:


----------



## Monak (Jul 20, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> alternativly, you can also put some light behind you, then shine it and take a picture of yourself and see how much the light deflects. acording to the curvature of time space, light from behind an object will bend around a set amount depending on how much mass something has. so if you can actully picture that and calculate teh shifting then technically you should be able to calculate teh weight of teh object that way. just make sure to take teh gravitational pull of teh earth into effect to



I think that only works with objects over a certain mass...........


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 20, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> Btw i am drinking this mendota sparkling water at first taste you will be like " BLAH " but the after taste is ok plus its in can form so i get money if I save the cans but it has nothing in it but carb. water and I think thats it .



Oh, I couldn't drink that.  I"m one of those weird people that likes flat soda *L*


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 20, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Your skin is streaching over it's limits XD



Exaggerating again it's rather like it's harder to move or something of that kind. Well, it's personal I guess^^



Xipoid said:


> If you don't want to buy a scale, find these objects:
> 
> 1) Heavy object with a predefined weight (like a barbell)
> 2) Object to use as a fulcrum
> ...



So practical method you have there, Xipoid.[/sarcasm]


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 20, 2008)

1. Mark how high the water in a pool is.
2. Float in the pool without touching the bottom.
3. Note how high the water has risen.
4.Using the radius of the pool and the difference in the height of the water, calculate the volume of the cylinder of water in cubic feet.
5. Multiply the number of cubic feet by 62.42796, and you will have your weight, in pounds.

Also measuring how much you weigh each day doesn't make you lose weight.  Eating less, and eating healther does.  

Stop buying tons of snacks.  Eat a couple meals a day, and eat less of them.  When you're eating, ask yourself if you're still hungry, or if you're just continuing to eat because the food tastes good.  If you're not hungry, stop eating!


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 20, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> Oh, I couldn't drink that.  I"m one of those weird people that likes flat soda *L*



Hahaha, and here I thought I was the only one!


Keep in mind, guys -- 3500 calories is equivilent to one pound.

... I think...


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 20, 2008)

Write "If you can't read this you're too fat" on a small piece of paper. Place on floor. Stand on it. Not very accurate, but cheap. Doesn't work if you're blind though.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 20, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> So practical method you have there, Xipoid.[/sarcasm]



Following the obvious restrictions... if you know something simpler or more pragmatic, please do tell. I would love to know.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 20, 2008)

Monak said:


> I think that only works with objects over a certain mass...........



um, theoreticly it would work wth just about any non subatomic object. the entire pirnicple is teh gravitational pull. and everything exhibits a gravitatinal pull despite its size. thats why hydrogen molecules which are incredibly small and light, will all colect together. The only problem would be getting equipment sensitive enough and fine tuned enough to do the procedure on a small scale. fact is its easier with the moon or teh sun (teh sun was originally used to prove the theory) because the gravitationl pulls are rediculously huge and the distances and extremes are so much


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 20, 2008)

but again, probably eaiser to buy a scale at teh sharper image store. alot ess math, a lot less multi milliod dollar equipment. 

also the reason it really owuldnt work with subatomic particles is becase at teh sub atomic level light is particles themselves. ><


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 20, 2008)

I was hoping 'teh' was a spelling error the first time, but alas...


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 20, 2008)

another thing I suppose you could also try finding yourself a spot in space nearly unaffected by teh gravity of ny near by stars, and then take an object that you know how much weighs and put it a set distance from you. then time it to see how long it takes for you and teh set object to make contact. we know that hear on earth everything falls at teh same rate. something like 3.7 feet per second second or something like that. If the weight varied though I imagine the rate of decent towards the other object would be diffrent. but again, renting the shuttle fora journey out past teh ourt cloud and weighting for weeks, possibly months for teh two of you to colide again, seems like a bit much work.


----------



## Entropy (Jul 20, 2008)

Seriously though, scales.

BUY THEM.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 20, 2008)

I also supose an alternative woudl be to find a way to put an object in orbit around you. if you know how much it weighs, the distance from you that it orbits, and how fast its moving, you could try and estimate the garviational pull you are exerting and therby calculate how much mass you have and how much you weigh on earth

or again, buy a scale. in fact teh only way this would be more practicle then buying a scale would be if you had more mass then the earth making scales both impractical and inacurate. or if you were allready in space in an area unaffected by other planitary objects. both of which I kinda doubt. I dont think the earth would possibly have enough resources to suport something that large and I dont think we have that kinda space tech yet.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 20, 2008)

Charkonian said:


> Hahaha, and here I thought I was the only one!
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, guys -- 3500 calories is equivilent to one pound.
> ...


 Thanks thats the best post yet !


----------



## Monak (Jul 20, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> um, theoreticly it would work wth just about any non subatomic object. the entire pirnicple is teh gravitational pull. and everything exhibits a gravitatinal pull despite its size. thats why hydrogen molecules which are incredibly small and light, will all colect together. The only problem would be getting equipment sensitive enough and fine tuned enough to do the procedure on a small scale. fact is its easier with the moon or teh sun (teh sun was originally used to prove the theory) because the gravitationl pulls are rediculously huge and the distances and extremes are so much



with the size of the gravitational field we produce it would have to be one sensitive gravitometer to detect out our affect on space and light.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 20, 2008)

Monak said:


> with the size of the gravitational field we produce it would have to be one sensitive gravitometer to detect out our affect on space and light.


 I never said it was cheap, I never said it was the best way to do it, but it could work and if by some cosmic fluke weighing scales became illegal or imposible to build, then it would work. again, not saying you should even try it, just saying its a very complicated, very costly, very scientifc method that could work.


----------



## Lucky_White (Jul 21, 2008)

Step 1:  Buy a weight lifting set and use it to lose your extra weight.

Step 2:  Decide your target weight, ie 140 lbs, and tie that amount of weight from your lifting set to one end of a rope.  Throw the other end of the rope over a tree branch or a sturdy cross-beam.  Pull down on the loose end of the rope using your body weight only, attempting to lift the weights.  If you can lift them using your body weight only, you are heavier than your target weight.

Step 3:  Sell your weight lifting set on eBay or in an unsuccessful garage sale.

Step 4:  Gain more weight.

Step 5:  Become aware that you have gained more weight.

Step 6:  Repeat steps 1-6.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 21, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Following the obvious restrictions... if you know something simpler or more pragmatic, please do tell. I would love to know.



Frankly, I think everyone could monitor their own body good enough to notice the abnormal changes in their own body weight, if they pay enough attention to it. However, I know that this way can't give the exact figures of how many pounds you've gained. Haha, I know this won't do since it seems OP wants to know exactly how many pounds he's gained.

Also, Xipoid, your mentioned method is like an ancient self-made scale anyway, since you need weight references AKA *1) Heavy object with a predefined weight (like a barbell)*, so to sum up this thread is a FAIL since you can't know an exact weight of something without objects to use as weight references.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 21, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> Also, Xipoid, your mentioned method is like an ancient self-made scale anyway, since you need weight references AKA *1) Heavy object with a predefined weight (like a barbell)*, so to sum up this thread is a FAIL since you can't know an exact weight of something without objects to use as weight references.




I think you are missing the point of the thread. The OP is looking for a method the weigh him/herself without the use of a modern scale you, for whatever reason. Quite obviously, it is impossible to measure anything without a measurement device of some kind, and we also know all measurements need references/standards to compare to in order to have any meaning. So, I am not seeing what you mean by your last statement.



Also, the reason I said specifically noted barbell is because barbell plates have their weight printed on the side, which makes things a lot easier.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 27, 2008)

how about only eating pizza etc. on weekends once a week ?


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 27, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> Frankly, I think everyone could monitor their own body good enough to notice the abnormal changes in their own body weight, if they pay enough attention to it. However, I know that this way can't give the exact figures of how many pounds you've gained. Haha, I know this won't do since it seems OP wants to know exactly how many pounds he's gained.
> 
> Also, Xipoid, your mentioned method is like an ancient self-made scale anyway, since you need weight references AKA *1) Heavy object with a predefined weight (like a barbell)*, so to sum up this thread is a FAIL since you can't know an exact weight of something without objects to use as weight references.


 I can notice changes when I lose weight ( I can move way faster ) like lee in naruto with weights on his feet .


----------

